# Event rant



## ConChistes212 (Apr 6, 2019)

Im so close to finishing the event but my garden doesn't want to spawn the only butterfly's i need! 

How far are is everyone in this event? Did you finish!


----------



## slatka (Apr 6, 2019)

i think i'm doing quite well i've got a lot of ppl on my fl helping me get the butterflies i need and vice versa.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm getting pretty close as well.  I'm hoping I can get it wrapped up sometime today because I want to finish the planting seeds and harvesting flowers before time runs out.


----------



## Phawnix (Apr 6, 2019)

I finished this morning, my garden doesn't usually help me out lol so I always leave one side of the garden with flowers so friends can share.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 6, 2019)

I haven't been playing enough, so I am now at 5-8 for the 4th type of butterflies. I hope I'll finish the regular items, with a bit of luck I might be able to do some of the extras..


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm almost finished, I need like 6 more azure sakuraflys and 30 morganite so I'm hoping to get it finished either today or tomorrow


----------



## MopyDream44 (Apr 6, 2019)

I’ve been totally finished for a few days now, but ONLY because of my awesome friends (thank you) my spawn and catch rate when I’m growing them is garbage. I’m trying to keep growing to help my friends, but I’m only getting a slow trickle of those darn round two bugs. I would not have gotten close to finishing this event on my own. 

If you’re holding onto bugs for bells or because you’re afraid they won’t be returned, I’d encourage you to help your friends in need because it’s the best way to finish the event!


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 9, 2019)

I managed to finish. Probably never would have without a lot of help I got from other players though. If I planted 20 flowers, I was lucky to get 10 bugs. And you don't catch them all. The last butterfly was the hardest to get. I was lucky to get 2 in 20 flowers.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 9, 2019)

The Gardening events lately, especially with the addition of hard tasks, have been designed with the idea in mind that people will share with you. If you don't miss a cycle, the average player will get just enough butterflies to finish the normal tasks. But if you're unlucky with spawns or catch rates, as I have been in the past, you may not finish at all. It's expected of you to share and have others share with you, so get a lot of friends and hope they have the kindness to share with you and not give you bugs you don't need.

There is someone on my friends list who somehow managed to finish the entire event within a day every time. Not sure how many friends they have with amazing luck to give them all their bugs, but somehow they do.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 10, 2019)

I finish on day 1 for part 1 and usally finish hard tasks and all by day 2 on part 2 the trick is to find a friend or a couple on here or another board u can talk to or message when u both have grown 1 or full sets of flowers and you pass those same ones 3 or 4 times in part 1 and 2 or 3 times in part 2 back and forth tell there is none... That's how you finish quickly I have one friend I trade religiously with and of course I return all that people give me and that helps cause ppl will send a couple if u don't send back they won't send more...


----------

